# 2005 Pathfinder blower motor issue



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out the problem with my blower motore. The other day it didn't kick on with the auto function as usual when it gets to temp, so I turned it off and then on manually and it worked. The following day it didn't kick on again, and will not come on manually either. I think I checked all fuses and they are fine. Do you think this is a resistor problem or something else? Please help cause I can't defrost my front window without the blower working and its cold in michigan right now...lol. Thanks guys, Brandon


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Does the air blow in the back? There is a separate one for the back. If that works it's probably a resistor issue with the front blower motor. In the shop pdf's it's called a Variable blower control. At least it's a starting place.


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, the rear blower works fine. The odd thing is that I was going to do some more checking and when I pulled it into the garage, it started working in front too now. That is odd, but I'm definitely not satisfied that it is fixed. I don't need the headache if I'm out of town in the cold. Where is the resistor on the 2005's? What is your thought about the fan control amp?


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

I havent had any issues like yours but is it me or does the blower motor make alot of incabin noise?

Is that a "Pathfinder thing?"


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

I guess it makes a litlle more noise than a lot of cars, but I just chalked it up to being a powerful motor pushing a lot of air, cause it moves a lot of air when it works right.


----------



## kappsmax (May 4, 2004)

It just seems loud like it's in the glovebox.

None of my Nissans have made a noise like that.

Ive also noticed how loud the engine/driveshaft noise is inside the cabin. Dealer said it was a "Pathfinder thing."


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

The blower is right behind and under the glove box. It doesn't have a deep dash, so it's right there, now does anyone have any ideas on what is causing my blower not to work sometimes? The rear has been fine, but the front wasn't working and now is as of this afternoon when I drove it.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I would pull the lower passenger dash and glove box off. Maybe the blower control is on it's way out. It is small and held with 2 bolts. Of course it's up against the firewall, so it's probably a pain to get a wrench on.


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

What does it look like? Black, square etc.?Thanks for your help


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I sent you a pm with the info.


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for that. I haven't gotten to check that out yet, but this morning the blower is on the fritz again after 2 days of miraculous working. I did notice that when I changed cabin filters, there was a little moisture around the seal of the filter access door. Is there any chance that on these 2 particularly cold mornings when the blower wouldn't come on, it was froze up due to moisture in the blower motor somewhere? These 2 days in question were colder thatn the past few and it sat outside those nights. I'm thinking that I need to pull the blower and check to see if it has some moisture somewhere that's causing it to freez up and not turn, but I would think that a fuse would blow trying to turn it. Sound weird or what?


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I agree with your thoughts on a fuse blowing if the motor was frozen. I think the water thing may be causing corrosion somewhere. If the contacts are getting rusty on the motor or the control resistor, that could cause the intermittent operation. I would definitely pull the lower passenger dash and check things out. It could just take a fine wire brush to clean stuff up and get it working again. Also check the intake in the engine bay below the windshield. If leaves and other crap are setting there, it could cause water buildup.


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I think I found the problem. It was pretty cold yesterday as I said and it wouldn't work. It was just a little warmer today, but sunny (as to assist with a nice vehicular greenhouse effect) when I got home from work to look at my ice theory and sure enough the blower worked. I took it out anyway and a very small amount of water (several ml's at best) came out of it which really seems to support my theory of the ice keeping the motor from turning. I couldn't understand why it didn't blow a fuse though, so I talked to my dad who is a near genius (when it comes to mechanics and what-not) tool and die maker and he believes that the blower motors don't pull enough voltage to blow a fuse without going to ground. Like, say if you were to just hold onto it with your hand to keep it from starting, it probably wouldn't cause it to blow a fuse. We had some big snow with big drifts a while back and it might have sucked a little snow into the intake causing a little moisture to stay there and it is usually garaged but not the last week or so. I'm going to leave it over the heat register in the house tonight and tomorrow to ensure a thorough drying and then spray a little Amsoil metal protector on the motor to help with moisture displacement and freeze points and then put it back together. I'll keep you posted as to if my theory still holds water.....Pun intended. lol Thanks a lot for your time Boogeyman!


----------



## Nissan1262 (Jan 21, 2008)

It's been 2 days and no blower motor issues. I do believe my theory has been proven correct....but how did the little bit of water get into the blower motor? The only thing, I can think of is when we had about 10 inches of snow on the road....maybe a little got sucked in while breaking trail down the road. Thanks for all the help anyway guys.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Check the cover that meets the windshield. If that isn't aligned properly, then you could get excessive water/snow that can't drain fast enough. Or maybe your drain is plugged and the water backed up into the fan housing. If it's been cold, then the drain could have been plugged with frozen water and whatever else got in there and it just back up from there. Check the heater and cooling unit assembly part of the ATC.pdf. That will show you the part I'm talking about.


----------



## x-4x4r8d (Feb 11, 2008)

Nissan1262 and boogyman

I was wondering if I may have some guidance in fixing the same problem that Nissan1262 had experienced. Any visual aid would be grateful.


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

x is your blower working at all or intermittently? I can pm you with the link to the diagram. What are your symptoms?


----------



## x-4x4r8d (Feb 11, 2008)

boogyman said:


> x is your blower working at all or intermittently? I can pm you with the link to the diagram. What are your symptoms?


I am in the same exact scenario as Nissan1262. Yesterday, it was really cold in the morning and my wife went outside to start up, and warm up her 2005 Pathy. She said the Pathy was warming up for a good 10 mins. She got in, to find out it was still freezing in her Pathy. I got the call and ran home real quick to see what was going on. The rear Blower was working and I checked the fuse for the Front Blower and everything seemed fine and there was no air Blowing in the Front. So, I decided to take her Truck to work and see if I noticed anything. Sure enough, later in the morning around lunch time I took her Pathy out to find out the Front Blower was now working. Yes, it was warmer then the morning. Also, it was making a different noise when it wasn't working. It sounded like it was a pump trying to work. Normally, it sounds like it is the Predator back there, then it goes away. So to me, it sounds like it is frozen back there just like Nissan1262 was experiencing.

I have worked on Nissans before and am somewhat familiar. But, I just need a little guidance. Here is my last project:


----------

